# Taxes



## Thomas3857 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi all - My wife and I are considering a move to either Spain / Portugal. Really enjoyed Spain (been there a number of times and speak Spanish well enough to communicate) but never visited Portugal. Thought Spain for sure but after looking at tax situation not so sure as we will be impacted by Spanish wealth tax although it's my understanding that it's impact is regional. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## Guifig (Jan 7, 2021)

It really depends on (i) the type of income you will be receiving while resident in Portugal or Spain, (ii) whether you would be entitled to benefit from the PT non-habitual residents regime, (iii) in which region of Spain you would live, etc. As a general comment, I would say that Portugal has a more friendly tax regime (especially if you can benefit from the NHR regime for 10 years) than Spain.


----------

